
Ask HN: Product Manager Training - J-dawg
I’m a developer looking to make the move into a product role.<p>I would like to take a break from work and do some training to prove my interest and gain some credibility with employers.<p>Are there “bootcamp” style courses for product roles? If you’re a hiring manager, do you pay attention to things like this?<p>I’m UK based but could potentially travel anywhere for training.<p>Any personal experiences or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
======
afarrell
I've heard nonspecific good things about Mind the Product as a conference.
They also do trainings. I know nothing about their quality.

[https://www.mindtheproduct.com/product-management-
training/](https://www.mindtheproduct.com/product-management-training/)

If you don't mind sparing a day and £550, maybe go to
[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/communication-alignment-for-
pro...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/communication-alignment-for-product-
managers-training-workshop-london-tickets-69000242583)?

Otherwise, see about joining the London chapter of
[https://www.meetup.com/ProductTank/events/](https://www.meetup.com/ProductTank/events/)
?

~~~
J-dawg
Great ideas, thank you!

------
ajb
I've been thinking about this too. Too many roles want developers to be short-
order cooks, processing tickets. I'm not sure a product role is the answer for
me, but I'd be interested in the answer to this question.

